# Epipedobates anthonyi breeding pictures



## PanicButton (Jul 8, 2016)

Just thought I'd share because it was a flawless clutch and I got some nice pictures. Dad stood guard the whole time and when they hatched transported the entire clutch at once. Consisted of 13 eggs all fertile and all developed fully with no losses within the terrarium. It's a very thorough setup with tons of gadgets. Currently waiting for dad to deposit the tads somewhere. Hopefully the water feature which has been stocked with as many live cultures as I could get my hands on. My misting system comes on tank wide 12 times a day and I had a vitamin, amino acid, and trace elements dosing regiment in the misting water as well. Anyway here ya go, feel free to ask questions!


----------



## PanicButton (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh I also grow highland nepenthes in there and one lowland species and several other carnivorous plants as well. They grow at extraordinary rates. Plus I have no bugs escaping. Tank also had built in a/c and the water is chilled. Active air circulation as well. Absolutely Loaded with aquatic and terrestrial microfauna, plants, mosses, fungal inoculations, etc.. I actually only feed the tank 2-3x a week although it does have a built in colony of fruit flies I made in a replaceable canister fixed behind a false wall in the back that feeds into the tank through a passage filled with vitamin paste. I'm new to the site but I plan to post build pics soon even though it's been up a while.


----------



## PanicButton (Jul 8, 2016)

Just found a 2nd male hopping around with even more tads today. They've only been in there under a month, they must like the colder(75 day, 68 night) temps


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Awesome, congrats! Never seen so many tads transported at once!


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing those great photos!
Can I ask how big your tank is and what your beginning group size was?


----------



## PanicButton (Jul 8, 2016)

Tank is 100g with 65g of usable display area. Initial group was 5 frogs, though only 1 breeding trio. Still lay about 20-25 eggs per week and they're all good. I've got dozens of froglets and hundreds of tads at this point.. please help lol


----------



## tcmfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Where are you located? Would you be willing to part with any offspring?


----------



## Josh B.A. (Aug 13, 2012)

That's a very cool setup you've got there. I really like your in-tank fruit fly culture idea, and it's actually something that I've thought about trying for when I'm out of town. I also think it's awesome that you've established a diverse range of microfauna and microbes in the vivarium. 

My experience with Santa Isabels has been very similar, with an immediate explosion of breeding that has been more or less continuous for the past year. It's fun raising dozens of froglets, but it does get pretty tiresome, and finding them new homes is a chore. 

The best way to cure the anthonyi plague is to deprive them of any body of water. Sure, they'll still lay eggs and the male will attempt to transport the tads, but all their efforts will be futile. After a while they'll get the idea and quit their nonsense.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Absolutely amazing tank! Looks like you have them dialed in for breeding! lol! I would love to see a build log of that tank! I have a 125 that I am getting ready to start and was thinking of trying somthing similar in the layout. Again amazing tank and amazing frogs!


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Are Epipedobates anthonyi tadpoles carnivorous? Out of pure curiosity for future reference since one day I'd like to breed these guys, but also have the option of have less offspring by limiting to one water body.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I raise all my Anthonyi tadpoles together and didn't notice any


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You can raise epips tads together, no problem


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Well looks like I'm going to have no body of water then haha.


----------



## Dartfish (Dec 16, 2016)

nice setup! i also have a nepenthes in one of my vivs but i keep it potted in sphagnum moss so when it gets too large i can easily remove it as with yours its growing very quickly under viv conditions.


----------

